# مباحث مرتبط با توسعه وب > توسعه وب (Web Development) > سوال: بهترین Cms؟

## usef64

سلام.

دوستان بهترین cms به نرتون کدومه و چرا؟

----------


## پیام حیاتی

سلام مقایسه cms ها مثل این میمونه که بخوایم زبان های برنانه نویسی رو با هم مقایسه کنیم!
هر کدوم مزایا و معایب خودشون رو دارن و طراح یا برنامه نویس بسته به نوع پروژه یا کاری که می خواد انجام بده سیستم و زبان خودش رو انتخاب میکنه.

----------


## Radikal.z

منظورتون Cms های Open source مثل وردپرس ،جوملا و... هست ؟

----------


## پیام حیاتی

رایگان یا نجاری،تفاوتی نمیکنه.

----------


## usef64

مگه مثلا وردپرس و جوملا از نظر توانایی چه تفاوتی با هم دارن که من بخوام  بسته به نوع پروژه ام یکی رو انتخاب کنم؟
من واسه پرتال شرکت میخوام. شنییدم وردپرس امنیت کمتری داره؟ درسته؟

----------


## پیام حیاتی

تنظیمات SEO در هسته وردپرس به شکل قابل ملاحظه ای نسبت به جوملا بهینه تر می باشد.
افزونه های جوملا دارای تعداد و تنوع بیشتری نسبت به وردپرس می باشند.
انجمن های پشتیبانی فارسی زبان در جوملا بیشتر است.
امنیت بحث کاملا" مفسلی داره ، خیر همچین چیزی نیست.
شما امکانات پرتال یا سایتی رو که می خواین راه اندازی کنید + اهداف مورد نظر در آینده که به احتمال قوی باید به آن اضافه شود بفرمائید تا پیشنهاد بهتون بدیم.

----------


## Radikal.z

اول اینکه شرکت نیاز به پورتال نداره و سایت براش طراحی میکنند بحث پورتال کلا جدا هست. 
جوملا امکانات بیشتری نسبت به وردپرس داره و برای سایت های بزرگ بیشتر استفاده میشه تا وردپرس
امنیت هم مفصل هست هر  دوتا چون اپن سورس هستند میتونن با راحتی هک بشن ولی هر دوتاشون امنیت خوبی دارن بشرطی که حرفه ای باشی باهاشون کار کنی و افزونه های آماده و رایگان زیاد دارن که میتونید از امکاناتشون استفاده بکنی اگر بقول خودت پرتال میخوای مثل یاهو ;) جوملا. برای یک سایت معمولی شرکتی وردپرس هم راحت تره هم امکانات خوبی داره

----------


## usef64

نه، سایت نمیخوام. شرکت ما، یه شرکت بزرگه با چندین زیر مجموعه توی استانها. و ما میخوایم اطلاعیه های داخلی شرکت یا مثلا فیش حقوقی یا.... (یه سری اطلاعات اینجوری) رو توش نمایش بدیم.
یا مثلا داخلش امکان چت بین همکاران بین واحدها یا حتی چت گروهی داشته باشیم.
با این اطلاعات، به نظرتون بهترین انتخاب چیه؟

----------


## Radikal.z

برای اینکارها ها شما از این سیستم ها نمیتونید استفاده کنید و نیاز به برنامه نویسی اختصاصی دارید.
توضیحات بیشتر پ.خ شد.

----------


## پیام حیاتی

> نه، سایت نمیخوام. شرکت ما، یه شرکت بزرگه با چندین زیر مجموعه توی استانها. و ما میخوایم اطلاعیه های داخلی شرکت یا مثلا فیش حقوقی یا.... (یه سری اطلاعات اینجوری) رو توش نمایش بدیم.
> یا مثلا داخلش امکان چت بین همکاران بین واحدها یا حتی چت گروهی داشته باشیم.
> با این اطلاعات، به نظرتون بهترین انتخاب چیه؟


ترکیبی کار کنید قسمت هایی رو که cms میتونه انجام بده رو دیگه از صفر کدنویسی نکنید چون به صرفه نیست ، قسمت هایی رو که نیاز هست اختصاصی بنویسید و لینک اون رو در صفحات موردنظر قرار بدید.

----------


## usef64

آیا cms ها امکان ارتباط با AD را دارند؟ من میخوام واسه ورود به پرتالم برای هر کاربری، user و pass بذارم. به نظرتون بهترین راه چیه؟

----------


## usef64

دوستان، کسی نظری نداره؟ ارتباط با اکتیو دایرکتوری مقدوره یا نه؟

----------


## godofphp

محبوب ترین cms موجود وردپرس میباشد 
بعد از اون بهترین cms  جوملا هست 
و بعد از آن سیستم های مدیریت محتوای معروفی مانند دروپال و ... موجود میباشد 



> نه، سایت نمیخوام. شرکت ما، یه شرکت بزرگه با چندین زیر مجموعه توی استانها. و ما میخوایم اطلاعیه های داخلی شرکت یا مثلا فیش حقوقی یا.... (یه سری اطلاعات اینجوری) رو توش نمایش بدیم.
> یا مثلا داخلش امکان چت بین همکاران بین واحدها یا حتی چت گروهی داشته باشیم.
> با این اطلاعات، به نظرتون بهترین انتخاب چیه؟


پیشنهاد من *دروپال* هست 




> آیا cms ها امکان ارتباط با AD را دارند؟ من میخوام واسه ورود به پرتالم برای هر کاربری، user و pass بذارم. به نظرتون بهترین راه چیه؟


فکر نکنم منظور شما اکتیو دایرکتوری باشه چون مبحث جدایی هست منظورتون رو کاملتر بگید

----------


## usef64

سلام.
میشه علت اینکه میگید دروپال رو انتخاب کنم بگید چیه؟چه مزایایی نسبت به جوملا داره؟

چرا، دقیقا منظورم اکتیو هست. میخوام بدونم امکانش هست که لاگین کاربرهام برای ورود به پورتال، یوزر و پسورد اکتیو باشه؟

----------


## پیام حیاتی

مزیت دروپال تنها در موارد امنیتی هست که در هسته اعمال شده،وجود افزونه های محدود،پشتیبانی فارسی محدود و محیط کاربری خشک و پیچیده نسبت به جوملا و وردپرس از معایبش هست.
تمامیه cms ها قابلیت ثبت نام کاربران را دارند که بعد از ثبت نام می تونند بر اساس نام های کاربری و گذرنامه وارد سایت شوند.
منظو تون از اکتیو رو متوجه نمیشم.

----------


## usef64

من میخوام دوباره داخل cms ام، برای ورود به پورتالم، به ازای تک تک پرسنل، نام کاربری و پس تعریف نکنم و برنامه بتواند از دیتابیس اکتیو دایرکتوری برای لاگین استفاده نماید.

----------


## پیام حیاتی

پورتال اگر از پایگاه داده mysql پشتیبانی و با زبان php نوشته شده باشه میتونید relation بزنید.

----------

